# Ultimate lightweight .223?



## Fishshoot (Feb 22, 2013)

So I am going to purchase a new predator rifle. The end goal is a lightweight, accurate bolt gun in .223. I am going to top it off with a fixed power 6x scope. the issue is that the public areas around me see lots of pressure on their edges, so I want a lightweight, under 7lbs loaded with optics, rifle so I can comfortably hike in 5+ miles before I start calling. I am considering the Kimber Montana, Savage Lightweight hunter or anything else that is light and accurate. I am recently married and my best man who ive know for over 30 yrs gave me a gift certificate for $1000 to my local shop!, so i've got a good start on whatever I buy! Kimber is already pillared and bedded and from wha tI have seen they have a great reputation for accuracy. I would appreciate some input, Thanks


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i would opt for the TIKKA T3 LIGHT

they are great guns,very accurate out of the box


----------



## Rediculous (Oct 16, 2013)

Why not do a custom job?


----------



## Fishshoot (Feb 22, 2013)

Short we will see how that 9lbs makes a difference when we hike in a few miles later this fall  I have looked at the tikka as well, I have a good buddy in Utah who loves his, he doew hand loads for his .243 and uses it for everything from coyotes to cow elk. Rediculous I don't think I am qualified to do a custom job....


----------

